# June Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 June 2005)

Here are the entries for the June Stock Tipping Competition. 

Can everyone please check their entry just in case I have made any mistakes. Please notify me immediately if I have.

kpgduras 	DFT 	0.013
canny 	VTI 	0.530
JetDollars 	MXL 	0.135
silverfox 	PRE 	0.057
markrmau 	MXG 	2.560 	
doctorj 	FAR 	0.092
ob1kenobi 	ANZ 	21.450 	
bvbfan 	KGL 	0.350
RichKid 	AZR 	0.205
brerwallabi 	AOE 	0.350
crocdee 	MML 	0.680 	
ghotib 	SNF 	0.500 	
Fleeta 	PCG 	0.540 	
Mofra 	PNA 	0.240 	
Snake Pliskin 	SLX 	0.980 	
tech/a 	MRL 	0.790
TjamesX 	KIM 	1.155 	
Porper 	MAL 	0.530
malh786 	VSL 	1.035 	
el_ninj0 	NEO 	0.044 	
dutchie 	TNG 	0.190

Unfortunately son of baglimit and emily were excluded from this month's competition due to their post per day average being lower than the requirement of 0.30.  

Good luck everyone!  

You can view the competition leaderboard here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

There is a permanent link to it in the footer of every page.


----------



## son of baglimit (1 June 2005)

I DEMAND A RECOUNT - I DEMAND ATTENTION - I DEMAND....oh stuff it - i bought my nmso for 6c and sold it for $1.22 - so 'frankly my dear, i dont give a damn'......good luck to you all.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> I DEMAND A RECOUNT - I DEMAND ATTENTION - I DEMAND....oh stuff it - i bought my nmso for 6c and sold it for $1.22 - so 'frankly my dear, i dont give a damn'......good luck to you all.




Sorry son of baglimit... I feel your pain, but unfortunately the rules cannot be bent for anyone.   

I guess you'll have to start posting more regularly again!


----------



## son of baglimit (1 June 2005)

thankyou for your kind heartfelt words mr blow - i am calm now - i'll just sit here awaiting TAH to break its 17.98 record in the lead up to the FY results - WATCH THIS SPACE.


----------



## RichKid (1 June 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> thankyou for your kind heartfelt words mr blow - i am calm now - i'll just sit here awaiting TAH to break its 17.98 record in the lead up to the FY results - WATCH THIS SPACE.




SOB, you must be the funniest poster in any forum I've seen! Thanks for the laughs. Shame you didn't get in- which reminds me: when is a comp entrant not a comp entrant? When it's SOB posting on a stock that isn't in the comp in the comp thread. Makes you wonder, you must have been real keen on getting in, more fun with you in it I guess. Have to say your dad did much better but maybe like father like son- your ship may come home next month (provided you launch it on time). All the best!  

PS: To anyone who was gunning for the top spot last month and missed out- I am currently second last so keep at it!


----------



## son of baglimit (2 June 2005)

well thanks richie - but i can afford to laugh, after buying nmso at 6c. tah moving nicely again today - need i say more


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2005)

As this is the first and last time youll probably see tech/a lead any comp I just had to post this!!


----------



## RichKid (2 June 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> As this is the first and last time youll probably see tech/a lead any comp I just had to post this!!




Great timing Tech, looks like you got the leader board shot at just the right moment!


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2005)

Yeh shot already 

CANNY with VTI has blitzed me!!

There goes 2 min of my 15 mins of fame!!


----------



## serp (4 June 2005)

Wow look at MXL go.


----------



## TjamesX (6 June 2005)

There was a lot of red on last months table, despite the XAO recovery. This months table looks a lot greener.......... either there's been a movement of capital to small caps, or we've all turned into expert stock pickers!!!

except me


----------



## ghotib (6 June 2005)

TjamesX said:
			
		

> There was a lot of red on last months table, despite the XAO recovery. This months table looks a lot greener.......... either there's been a movement of capital to small caps, or we've all turned into expert stock pickers!!!
> 
> except me



And me  

My real whinge is that Canny has now beaten me twice to VTI and both times I didn't have a fallback choice. Snot Fair!!!

Ghoti


----------



## RichKid (11 June 2005)

Funny how our comp does well when the market is rising, if we can keep the majority of entrants in good profits during a market downturn we'll know we're doing well. My entry is sitting around where it started but my plan is for it to wake up in about two weeks so no sweat, good luck to all!


----------



## Porper (12 June 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Funny how our comp does well when the market is rising, if we can keep the majority of entrants in good profits during a market downturn we'll know we're doing well. My entry is sitting around where it started but my plan is for it to wake up in about two weeks so no sweat, good luck to all!




Yes,

No different to sticking a pin in the paper really, market does well, so do we all.We definately aren't beating the trend in my eyes.Must have more to learn 

So, AZR to have a late charge Richkid, hopefully late this week will see MAL charge upwards, all will be revealed shortly.


----------



## serp (12 June 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> Yes,
> 
> No different to sticking a pin in the paper really, market does well, so do we all.We definately aren't beating the trend in my eyes.Must have more to learn





I feel bad for all those guys who have picked stocks in the red then! Must have picked really bad if the market is going so well


----------



## Porper (13 June 2005)

serp said:
			
		

> I feel bad for all those guys who have picked stocks in the red then! Must have picked really bad if the market is going so well




Yes but in reality we don't all pick just one stock, that doesn't give you a true picture, pick 20 odd like in our comp, then you get a descent perspective of how we are doing as a group, ie, we do badly in a falling market and well in a rising one.


----------



## ghotib (13 June 2005)

Remember also that we don't all take the comp seriously. I won one month with a stock that I chose purely because I'd seen a report about it on the telly, which included a grab from the CEO who said, if I remember rightly, that they'd gone public before they were ready. Price has subsequently fallen lower than before the "publicity". I take part in the comp to support the forum and I'm usually scrambling to find anything. Especially when Canny keeps getting in ahead of me with VTI, which I've been watching for about 18 months.

Ghoti


----------



## tech/a (15 June 2005)

Just looking at the progressive results.

Some would not hold stock for a month wether winning or losing.
Many would lock in profits or cut losses.
To reflect real trading is it possible to sell your selection
and buy another through out the month---then accumulating
wins and or losses through out the month.

Would this not be a more accurate record of trading?

Sure some may hold and some may fold.
Understand it would be harder for Joe to record.

Just "another " idea.

*(2) How about a vote each month on the stock MOST likely to succeed.
VTI as mentioned was sought by a few.
Maybe a record of weighted selections would be handy as some gems pop up here from time to time
Perhaps a poll or 2 can be set up with votes on best performance,for the coming month.Then track how they go.*


----------



## brerwallabi (15 June 2005)

Know what your saying Tech, I picked AOE, already taken my profit and bought PEM and a couple of others that I wouldn't spruik about, Maybe two comps - one as is to satisfy some members who enjoy the existing comp (keep the prize) and another with your suggestion of a poll which could be open to all members regardless of postings - one vote nominate a stock. Anyway thats my two bobs worth.


----------



## son of baglimit (18 June 2005)

shhh - tah has added $1 since my june 1 post - when does it break $18 - soon !!


----------



## Joe Blow (18 June 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Some would not hold stock for a month wether winning or losing.
> Many would lock in profits or cut losses.
> To reflect real trading is it possible to sell your selection
> and buy another through out the month---then accumulating
> ...






			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Know what your saying Tech, I picked AOE, already taken my profit and bought PEM and a couple of others that I wouldn't spruik about, Maybe two comps - one as is to satisfy some members who enjoy the existing comp (keep the prize) and another with your suggestion of a poll which could be open to all members regardless of postings - one vote nominate a stock. Anyway thats my two bobs worth.




Great suggestions guys. 

Ideally I would prefer a competition where people could buy and sell stocks over the course of the month but until I can afford to hire a programmer to code such a beast, the competition will unfortunately have a remain as a single stock affair. However, I really do appreciate the feedback and ideas.

Although I must admit, I do enjoy the current competition as a battle of the specs and penny stocks, which is what it has become in one sense. There have been a couple of real cliffhangers this year when it has gone right down to the wire. It has also opened my eyes to a few companies with great potential that I had no idea about before someone entered them in the competition.


----------



## tech/a (18 June 2005)

Yes agree Joe and understand.


----------



## Battman64 (18 June 2005)

Player Ticker Entry price Current price Gain/Loss Change in % 
1. canny VTI 0.530 0.675 0.145 27.36 
2. dutchie TNG 0.190 0.240 0.050 26.32 
3. Snake Pliskin SLX 0.980 1.210 0.230 23.47 
4. JetDollars MXL 0.135 0.160 0.025 18.52 
5. Mofra PNA 0.240 0.280 0.040 16.67 
6. malh786 VSL 1.035 1.185 0.150 14.49 
7. Fleeta PCG 0.540 0.600 0.060 11.11 
8. markrmau MXG 2.560 2.830 0.270 10.55 
9. brerwallabi AOE 0.350 0.385 0.035 10.00 
10. el_ninj0 NEO 0.044 0.048 0.004 9.09 
11. ob1kenobi ANZ 21.450 22.100 0.650 3.03 
12. bvbfan KGL 0.350 0.360 0.010 2.86 
13. RichKid AZR 0.205 0.210 0.005 2.44 
14. doctorj FAR 0.092 0.093 0.001 1.09 
15. crocdee MML 0.680 0.680 0.000 0.00 
16. kpgduras DFT 0.013 0.013 0.000 0.00 
17. silverfox PRE 0.057 0.057 0.000 0.00 
18. Porper MAL 0.530 0.520 -0.010 -1.89 
19. TjamesX KIM 1.155 1.120 -0.035 -3.03 
20. tech/a MRL 0.790 0.755 -0.035 -4.43 
21. ghotib SNF 0.500 0.365 -0.135 -27.00 

All Ords up approx 5% since June 1st
Ten traders are beating the All Ords
Well done.


----------



## ghotib (24 June 2005)

Wheeeheee!!! I sure am glad I didn't pick SNF with real money.

Hey Joe, is there a Petrified Wood Spoon award???

Ghoti


----------



## RichKid (29 June 2005)

These are the front runners with one day to go, a few places got shuffled today, another one down to the last day? Canny is a fair way ahead but anything can happen. Glad to see most entrants in the black this month. Keep a close eye on the comp board folks for another close finish.

1. canny VTI 0.530 0.705 0.175 33.02 
2. brerwallabi AOE 0.350 0.420 0.070 20.00 
3. dutchie TNG 0.190 0.225 0.035 18.42


----------



## brerwallabi (30 June 2005)

Damn ,second place and i'm not holding, sold out of AOE , well it bought a few bottles of chardonay, i could have gone $100 a bottle instead of the cheap $38 a bottle Yulamba if held till today, it could be second on false pretences. Nice pick Canny.


----------



## RichKid (30 June 2005)

Well there it is- a great finish with canny at the front and dutchie and brerwallabi not far behind. Well done to all, most people were near the top at some stage in the comp, a good month overall. Our winners can contact Joe to tidy up the prize giving- I'm sure Joe is looking forward to congratulating you guys.

1. canny VTI 0.530 0.720 0.190 35.85 
2. dutchie TNG 0.190 0.230 0.040 21.05 
3. brerwallabi AOE 0.350 0.410 0.060 17.14


----------



## Joe Blow (30 June 2005)

Another great finish! 

Well done Canny and Dutchie! 35% and 21% return over the month is pretty impressive stuff! Can you both please PM me with regards to your prizes and lend me that crystal ball you've been using!   

The petrified wooden spoon award this month goes to ghotib!  : 

It will be interesting to see what July brings! The best of luck to all entrants for next month!   

From this month forward I will be posting an attached image of the final results every month. Here are the June results:


----------



## bvbfan (1 July 2005)

Could you maybe put in the ASX 200 so we can have a gauge of the market as well and who also beat the market?


----------



## dutchie (1 July 2005)

2nd price in the stock comp.

Finally, some positive expectancy!!


----------



## canny (4 July 2005)

Hi Guys,
Cracked the jackpot at last! Just got back from 6 weeks in Europe, so sorry I haven't been contributing through June.
Joe, Will contact you soon, once I settle back in re winning June.
Good end to the year for me, and produced the spending money for the trip!
VTI still have more to go as the US contract still hasn't been finalised, which should throw it back up to $1 or more when it happens - sometime in the next 3 months.
Cheers - and thanks for the accolades!


----------



## RichKid (4 July 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> Cracked the jackpot at last! Just got back from 6 weeks in Europe, so sorry I haven't been contributing through June.
> Joe, Will contact you soon, once I settle back in re winning June.
> Good end to the year for me, and produced the spending money for the trip!
> ...




Hi Canny,
Congratulations on all counts and welcome back!! Sounds like you had a great trip but I bet it's good to be back! Looking forward to your posts again.


----------



## canny (7 July 2005)

*Re: June Stock Competition Entries! (to Rich Kid)*

Thanks Rich Kid -
Good to be back - though the main thing I've learnt is that 'a watched pot never boils'. It's been far more beneficial to NOT sit at a computer for hours every day - hoping that I'll see some of my shares go for an upward run!
It's great to check in a couple of times a week and see decent moves, like with VTI and OPL in June.
As I've missed out on the research for a few weeks, do you have any hot stocks you think it's worth taking a look at? (At my own risk of course)
Cheers


----------



## RichKid (7 July 2005)

*Re: June Stock Competition Entries! (to Rich Kid)*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Thanks Rich Kid -
> Good to be back - though the main thing I've learnt is that 'a watched pot never boils'. It's been far more beneficial to NOT sit at a computer for hours every day - hoping that I'll see some of my shares go for an upward run!
> It's great to check in a couple of times a week and see decent moves, like with VTI and OPL in June.
> As I've missed out on the research for a few weeks, do you have any hot stocks you think it's worth taking a look at? (At my own risk of course)
> Cheers




Hi Canny,
I suppose the tipping comp is one place where people post stocks they think will run, so that's a starting point. Also the Breakouts thread (in stock chat) and the last few days of posts in the ASX Stock chat forum had some. I don't really have any that are sure fire. I'm a bit nervous about the market atm and so I'm taking it easy.


----------

